# Intel on Gen 2 Diesel



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> So, everything I've read has said that the Gen 2 diesel will be out "early next year" (2017) and that there have been some test mules spotted.
> 
> Anybody have any better data on when we might see one of these in person?


I almost always go to the Detroit auto show in middle of January. Hope to see one there, and wonder if that is where GM will debut the Cruze gen 2 diesel


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - I'll be at NAIAS as well - no sure if I will be there during industry preview or during the public days.

I have to imagine they'll debut it there.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Yep - I'll be at NAIAS as well - no sure if I will be there during industry preview or during the public days.
> 
> I have to imagine they'll debut it there.


 sorry for being stupid but what is NAIAS??


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

oilburner said:


> sorry for being stupid but what is NAIAS??


North American International Auto Show, in Detroit.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I read that the hatch diesel won't be out till 2018.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> North American International Auto Show, in Detroit.


Its too much a mouth full for me, that's why I call it the Detroit auto show. I have been to several auto shows, it's a great show, the one in Indianapolis pales to the one in Detroit.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep, that's why I say NAIAS, or just "the Auto Show". Given the time I'm generally talking about it, most people know what I'm referring to.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been thinking of going to the NAIAS this year. I'll start a new thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/38-g...8-naias-detroit-auto-show-january-2017-a.html


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MP81 said:


> North American International Auto Show, in Detroit.


actually I went to it last year for the first time but always just knew it as Detroit auto show. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

KOBALT said:


> I read that the hatch diesel won't be out till 2018.


The question is 2018 or as a 2018 model. I can wait for one but not the other.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

2018 model year.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

I can't wait, my current car has a sticking intake flap.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Automotive News is suggesting 51 MPG. 

http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ruze-diesel-may-get-epa-50-mpg-highway-rating


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Giggity.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Automotive News is suggesting 51 MPG.
> 
> http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ruze-diesel-may-get-epa-50-mpg-highway-rating


Thanks for posting! interesting that they expect the manual to get better MPG than the auto. I can't wait to drive one of these!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Thanks for posting! interesting that they expect the manual to get better MPG than the auto. I can't wait to drive one of these!


Very surprising (also, I missed that part, so thanks for mentioning it)! Definitely going to be fun to drive, I think - especially if the report of the torque level being nearly equal to the 2.0L - in a much lighter car - is truly the case.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2017 Chevy Cruze Diesel Possible 50 MPG Rating | GM Authority


----------

